# [AsR] Neel Mehta 0.85 2x2 single



## the super cuber (May 6, 2014)

Neel mehta got a 0.85 2x2 single at mumbai summer open 2014

scramble- R' U' R U R U' R2 U2 R U' F'

Manan patel got a 0.71 but it was a +2

see the 4th solve-
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=485&cat=2&rnd=2


----------



## Sajwo (May 6, 2014)

Damn, sub4 guy could have easily get 0.69/.70


----------



## scottishcuber (May 6, 2014)

I got 0.62


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 6, 2014)

0.50 stackmat lel


----------



## the super cuber (May 6, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Damn, sub4 guy could have easily get 0.69/.70



there were 12 people in the final and the bottom 8 got this set
and the top 4 (who averaged 4 sec) got a different set


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 6, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 0.50 stackmat lel



You pick up cubes fast. 0.95 (Stackmat)


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 6, 2014)

I got a 0.53 with this


----------



## Ying hao (May 6, 2014)

congratulation,beat my 0.93


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

.55, gj


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 6, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> there were 12 people in the final and the bottom 8 got this set
> and the top 4 (who averaged 4 sec) got a different set



Wow that should be really important that for a 2x2 final that everyone should get the same scrambles. Same for 3x3 finals.

(I thought that was a reg but I had to double check and I couldn't find one)


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Wow that should be really important that for a 2x2 final that everyone should get the same scrambles. Same for 3x3 finals.
> 
> (I thought that was a reg but I had to double check and I couldn't find one)



you are allowed to make groups within rounds...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 6, 2014)

Carrot said:


> you are allowed to make groups within rounds...



But I wasn't talking about all rounds, I was talking about just Finals.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> But I wasn't talking about all rounds, I was talking about just Finals.



theres nothing stopping a 4 move scramble from appearing in the first round in a group that just happens to only have slow people in it


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 6, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> theres nothing stopping a 4 move scramble from appearing in the first round in a group that just happens to only have slow people in it



Don't think that was the point. When it comes to finals, I feel like everyone should have the same scrambles. Especially if you have fast people in those rounds.
If me and Jay were in finals at worlds and for what ever reason they decided to use different sets, it wouldn't be fair for me to get easy scrambles and for him to end up with something crappy.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 6, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Don't think that was the point. When it comes to finals, I feel like everyone should have the same scrambles. Especially if you have fast people in those rounds.
> If me and Jay were in finals at worlds and for what ever reason they decided to use different sets, it wouldn't be fair for me to get easy scrambles and for him to end up with something crappy.



This^


----------



## Mikel (May 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Wow that should be really important that for a 2x2 final that everyone should get the same scrambles. Same for 3x3 finals.
> 
> (I thought that was a reg but I had to double check and I couldn't find one)



It's not a required regulation, but a recommendation in the guidelines.



WCA Guidelines said:


> 1h++) RECOMMENDATION All final rounds of all events, as well as all Fewest Moves Solving rounds, should have the same scrambles for all competitors (i.e. only 1 group).




I agree with TheDubDubJr. This recommendation should be followed all the time.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 6, 2014)

If I remember correctly 3x3 finals at worlds had several different groups...so evidently someone thinks it's a good idea


----------



## Mikel (May 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> If I remember correctly 3x3 finals at worlds had several different groups...so evidently someone thinks it's a good idea



I think you remembered incorrectly. All of the scrambles for 3x3 finals at worlds were the same.

Brest's Reconstructions


----------



## XTowncuber (May 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I think you remembered incorrectly. All of the scrambles for 3x3 finals at worlds were the same.
> 
> Brest's Reconstructions


oh derp. Feliks and Mats reconstructions had different scrambling algs, but the same scrambled state on those reconstructions


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> oh derp. Feliks and Mats reconstructions had different scrambling algs, but the same scrambled state on those reconstructions



That threw me for a minute also 

Anyway, I think when it comes to finals (for fast events, big cubes probably don't matter so much), it should definitely be all the same scrambles if at all possible. Small/fast puzzles are much more influenced by luck.


----------

